# Dexter



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi all, finally managed to upload pics of dexter ......... age 6 weeks, pick up in a couple of weeks ........ Soooooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh he's beautiful, what a sweetie. I'm sure you can't wait. Where are you getting him from?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute! He is adorable. My Obi looks so grown up now compared to all these new puppy pictures.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Getting him From Anzils in Liverpool ......... counting the days!!!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dexter is gorgeous bet you can't wait


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh he looks lovely .... how sad am I though I thought it looked like an Anzil picture then read the thread.... I need to get out more


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh he looks lovely .... how sad am I though I thought it looked like an Anzil picture then read the thread.... I need to get out more


Ha,ha Karen .......... i know what you mean i could go on mastermind ........ subject Cockapoos (& i haven't even got him yet - i'm cockapoo obsessed)!!!


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,
From one " Dexter " owner to another, congratulations.!! I am sure he will bring you so much pleasure. My Dexter is an amazing little fella, and he will be 3 in July ( we actually share the same birthdate--isn't that spooky ).
Enjoy every second with him 
Best wishes , Lesley and Dexter


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Woolacombe said:


> Hi,
> From one " Dexter " owner to another, congratulations.!! I am sure he will bring you so much pleasure. My Dexter is an amazing little fella, and he will be 3 in July ( we actually share the same birthdate--isn't that spooky ).
> Enjoy every second with him
> Best wishes , Lesley and Dexter


Ahhhh thankyou Lesley, i've waited a long time for hubby to finally say yes so can't believe i am actually getting my own doggy - i normally babysit everyone elses  !!! Woof to Dexter


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So exciting Jools, I dont think you can help it cos they're so lovely x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh wow! Little Dexter is just perfect. Exactly what I want if I can't have a choc roan. Simply gorgeous. Can't wait to see more photos and hear more about the little chap!!

Harri x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Ahhhhh thanks Harri .......... where are u getting ur little one from? j x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

He is just fab


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

jools said:


> Ahhhhh thanks Harri .......... where are u getting ur little one from? j x


Jukee Doodles! So not long to go now! 

My son really has his heart set on a little Dexter!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awwww he is lovely,no wonder you are so excited.Love the little group pic too


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

sharplesfamily said:


> Jukee Doodles! So not long to go now!
> 
> My son really has his heart set on a little Dexter!


I don't think theres a shortage of choice there, JD have got lovely puppies, any of the colours are just gorgeous .... looking forward to see which colour you go for


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yay - I'm really glad to hear you've got a puppy with your name on it at last! He looks like a real sweetie too - let us see any other pictures you get!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

sharplesfamily said:


> Oh wow! Little Dexter is just perfect. Exactly what I want if I can't have a choc roan. Simply gorgeous. Can't wait to see more photos and hear more about the little chap!!
> 
> Harri x


Dont you fancy white and choc, Harri, Chloe on here is a beauty.... I think you maybe surprised when you go for your "cuddle" you could end up with the puppy chosing you


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi all
And my little girl is the choc on the right of the group pic. 
Looking forward to having a new pup in the house. 
A


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Hi all
> And my little girl is the choc on the right of the group pic.
> Looking forward to having a new pup in the house.
> A


Ahh they are lovely looking pups from there... I would like a choc and a cream one ha ha ha... Are they F1?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Dont you fancy white and choc, Harri, Chloe on here is a beauty.... I think you maybe surprised when you go for your "cuddle" you could end up with the puppy chosing you


Oh Karen you're totally right. I am certain we will go home with a completely different one to what we thought because 'she' chose us!! They are all gorgeous after all


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Definitely the puppy will chose you and will melt your heart on your first meeting.

I can't wait to see which puppy chooses you 

Remember to post lots of lovely pic when you go to pick please xxx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Yay - I'm really glad to hear you've got a puppy with your name on it at last! He looks like a real sweetie too - let us see any other pictures you get!



Hi louise, i know finally ........... feels like a lifetime i've waited!!! Will definitely post more pics when i get him (you'll be so bored of us)!!! Woof to Rosie x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Happyad said:


> Hi all
> And my little girl is the choc on the right of the group pic.
> Looking forward to having a new pup in the house.
> A


Hi Adam, shes such a little sweetie .......... what are you going to call her? j


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

jools said:


> Hi all, finally managed to upload pics of dexter ......... age 6 weeks, pick up in a couple of weeks ........ Soooooooo excited!!!!!


Hi Jools

Haven't been on here for ages with holidays and one thing and another but just thought I'd check as knew you were hoping for a puppy around this time. Lovely surprise when I saw your photos of little Dexter He's gorgeous!

Bet you cant wait. I remember the anticipation only too well. Cant wait to see more photos. A friend of my hubby is also getting an Anzil pup soon so wondering if may be from same litter.

Keep us posted! x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

alfiedoo said:


> Hi Jools
> 
> Haven't been on here for ages with holidays and one thing and another but just thought I'd check as knew you were hoping for a puppy around this time. Lovely surprise when I saw your photos of little Dexter He's gorgeous!
> 
> ...


Hi leone, glad to see you back ....... wondered where you'd gone! Dexters from revels litter - but theres another 2 later litters - happyads having dexters sister - oh puppies everywhere yay!!!!! Let me know if ur friends puppies one of Revels that would be cool!!! Hope you & Alfie are ok ........ really pleased with Dexter as he reminds me of the gorgeous Alf ........ will keep you posted j  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice to see your baby too Adam... congratulations xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Another Dexter! I think that makes 3. He looks adorable.


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh Jools, he looks sooooooooo lovely!!! You must be over the moon with your choice  We're picking up Isla about 10 days after you, i'll have to work out how to post pics. Looking forward to hearing how you get on S x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh that is so nice Jools's Dexter and Adam's new girl puppy will are brother and sister, you must stay in contact.. anyone else on here having any of the other pups from this litter... that would be great ... a family thing


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

spindlelegs said:


> Oh Jools, he looks sooooooooo lovely!!! You must be over the moon with your choice  We're picking up Isla about 10 days after you, i'll have to work out how to post pics. Looking forward to hearing how you get on S x[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Love the name Isla .............. can't wait to see pics!! Yes i love my little man, just can't wait now!! Just online shopping at the mo for bedding, dog bowls etc (have been very restrained - but the leash is off and i'm spending - yee hah)!! Speak soon j x


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

jools said:


> spindlelegs said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Jools, he looks sooooooooo lovely!!! You must be over the moon with your choice  We're picking up Isla about 10 days after you, i'll have to work out how to post pics. Looking forward to hearing how you get on S x[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Its probably gone into hyperspace along with my other pics that i downloaded  x


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

oh jools just found your pics of dexter. he is fab. he is the double of missie. who is his mum and dad. ? . I will take my camera when i go to ants on sat an see if i can get an uppdate on dexter. 
he is fab.
jane. x


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Jools.
finally got the hanf of uploading pics. put some pics of missie on. x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

MISSIEMUM said:


> oh jools just found your pics of dexter. he is fab. he is the double of missie. who is his mum and dad. ? . I will take my camera when i go to ants on sat an see if i can get an uppdate on dexter.
> he is fab.
> jane. x


His mum & dad are Revel & Badger - both chocolate which was surprising!!! An update would be fab - woof to Missie!!!!  x


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello Karen, 
so excited to see you here on the forum! My name is Sabine and we have got Cider, Dexters brother, the chocolate boy out of the litter. Really looking forward to get in contact  
Bini xxx


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello there,
we got the chocolate boy on the group photo 
bini


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

And I have the chocolate girl
Martha


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Bini & Adam - the family are together :hug: good to hear from you both - how are the little ones getting on - are they as much of a little pickle as their brother??? Adam i've got pics of Dexter & martha before we left i'll put them on!!! Let me know how your both getting on jools & Dexter woofs to Cider & Martha xx


----------

